# Trying to determine a brake caliper bolt on a 98 Sentra



## HBizzle (Jun 18, 2011)

Hello,

I stripped a bolt that attaches the caliper to its mounting brackets. I am trying to determine what type of bolt it is. This is on a 98 Nissan Sentra front disc brakes. Any help is appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## Paul79UF (Jan 23, 2003)

You can try contacting a dealer, or several Nissan parts sites.

here's one -
Global Nissan Parts

Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------

